# Greek Yogurt!



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all, 

I searched for this on the forum, but I think maybe 2 posts came up that deal with Greek yogurt. 

I just recently started Charlie on this as a supplement d/t some loose stools while transitioning foods. I don't know if it was just time or just the yogurt, or the food, or a combo of all 3, but Charlie had loose stools for 1 day, the next day, I started him on greek yogurt - plain and nonfat, and by that evening, his poop was PERFECT, in my opinion. LOL I give him a heaping TBSP full on top of his food in the mornings and in the evenings, and he LOVES it. Licks the bowl for a minute or two after the foods gone.  LOL! 

Anyways, I didn't want to have to order a probiotic supplement and then wait for it to arrive, so I thought what could some yogurt hurt? And my new roommate said that Greek yogurt is EXTRA nutritious, so I got some of that to use.  Just wanted to share my experience with it so far!! 

If anyone knows of a reason NOT to use greek yogurt, please do let me know!!! I don't want to harm my Charlie-bear.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

firedancer722 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I searched for this on the forum, but I think maybe 2 posts came up that deal with Greek yogurt.
> 
> ...


Absolutely NO reason not to, but just know that you would need to feed a lot, and I mean a LOT, of yogurt to get the benefit that you get with a probiotic, at which point he'd be getting more dairy/protein/calcium than needed. It's about balance.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Absolutely NO reason not to, but just know that you would need to feed a lot, and I mean a LOT, of yogurt to get the benefit that you get with a probiotic, at which point he'd be getting more dairy/protein/calcium than needed. It's about balance.


Hmmm, so do you think it's unlikely the yogurt had anything to do with his poops getting solid again? Are there ANY health benefits to giving him a couple of TBSPs a day? If not, then I'm not going to waste my time and money on it. LOL  

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would order some probiotics for him. It is better for him and less expensive. The yogurt is good but like PG said it takes alot for the nutrition. Maybe a little yogurt for the treat factor.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

You know Candace, while it is true about the probiotics having more "value" in the long-run (and I definitely think you should order some - Nature's Farmacy is always recommended by forum members) there is no better medicine (for us anyway) than seeing our dogs happily licking their bowls clean. I say if Charlie likes the greek yogurt, continue to give it to him as a topper to his food. It will keep him interested and you know it does not upset his belly. If anything it is a healthy topper to his food. Should it replace a probiotic - not likely, BUT having said that...it is not a waste of money. You cannot pay enough (in my opinion) to see a Golden (or any pet) attack their food with gusto!! 
And I know how much you love your Charlie-boy, so I'm 100% sold on the greek yogurt for him. 
I would personally love to give my Katie yogurt, but she has a definite lactose intolerance. Poor girl! And that greek yogurt is so thick and absolutely yummy - and full of really good fats! I love it myself...couldn't even think of going to a generic brand anymore!
I hope he's continuing to enjoy his new digs!

---

Kim


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

firedancer722 said:


> Hmmm, so do you think it's unlikely the yogurt had anything to do with his poops getting solid again? Are there ANY health benefits to giving him a couple of TBSPs a day? If not, then I'm not going to waste my time and money on it. LOL
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Like I said, you'd have to feed a ton for any benefits. But if he likes it, give it as a treat. I buy a large container of whatever the store brand plain yogurt is and add a dollop every so often just because they love it. Another good treat, cheap, is hard boiled eggs with the shell on. Mine LOVE them.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and insight! I definitely will continue to give it to Charlie for a treat on top of his food. He just loves it and gets really excited when I get the container out of the fridge! I call it his ice cream, and I think it is a lot healthier than Frosty Paws for sure!  I might try cutting back on how much I give though so it doesn't end up costing me a fortune! Greek yogurt is expensive! But I agree Kim... it is DELICIOUS! The vanilla kind tastes like cheesecake to me... and you're right, after Charlie's short time of pretty much refusing his food, it IS great to see him happily licking his bowl clean. He LOVES (and is doing great so far on) his new food! YAY! 

Thanks again!
Candace


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Another good treat, cheap, is hard boiled eggs with the shell on. Mine LOVE them.


Oh goodness! Even I love hard-boiled eggs! However, I tend to prefer the shell off.  I'm planning to boil some this weekend for some tuna salad. I'll definitely give him one! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

firedancer722 said:


> Oh goodness! Even I love hard-boiled eggs! However, I tend to prefer the shell off.  I'm planning to boil some this weekend for some tuna salad. I'll definitely give him one! Thanks for the suggestion!


 
The shells are full of nutrients - especially calcium.
Many people that home-cook food for their dogs provide calcium in the form of ground egg shells (better than bone meal powder)! 
Katie loves her eggs! I sometimes even soft scramble them for her if I am making them in the mornings! 

So glad Charlie is doing so well!


---
Kim


----------

